# Un chiot



## MarionM

Bonsoir,
Quel terme une vieille dame qui aime beaucoup son petit chien (qui n'est plus jeune, mais qui est quand même "son bébé") pourrait-elle utiliser pour parler de lui? L'équivalent de "Il faut que j'aille donner à manger à mon minet", mais pour un chien. Je sèche, là...
Merci d'avance.

M.


----------



## OlivierG

Bonjour, Marion,

Le seul terme de ce type que je voie est "mon toutou", s'il n'était pas question de chien avant et que le terme doit se suffire à lui-même.


----------



## MarionM

Bonsoir Olivier, et merci. "Toutou" pourrait très bien aller.
J'ai juste une question :



OlivierG said:


> Le seul terme de ce type que je voie est "mon toutou", s'il n'était pas question de chien avant et que le terme doit se suffire à lui-même.



Et... s'il était question de chien avant, et que le terme n'ait pas à se suffire à lui-même ?

Marion, pénible.


----------



## OlivierG

Alors, elle peut l'appeler "mon bébé", "mon petit vaurien", ou n'importe quel terme affectueux de ce type.
Ou alors par son nom : "médor",  "rex", "lassie"...


----------



## MarionM

Il est 22h, je dois livrer avant la semaine dernière, ce sera donc "toutou".

Merci infiniment, Olivier!

M.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit,

J´ai des chiens et je les appelle de n´importe quel nom qui me vienne à l´esprit: mom bébé (il y a des chiens, comme des personnes qui n´arrivent jamais à maturité), ma puce... 

Mais si vous voulez un mot sans ambigüité, a part_ toutou_ il y ya aussi: _chienchien_. "Le chienchien à sa maman" s´entend beaucoup.

Attendez les réponses d´autres "canophiles".
Au revoir


----------



## MarionM

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Mais si vous voulez un mot sans ambigüité, a part_ toutou_ il y ya aussi: _chienchien_. "Le chienchien à sa maman" s´entend beaucoup.


Hum... j'entends plutôt "le chien-chien-à-sa-_mémère_". Donc, mèfi ! (*) Ça sonne plutôt péjoratif et ironique à mes oreilles, pour la propriétaire du "chien-chien" en question en tout cas.


(*) méfie-toi ! Fais attention ! (en marseillais).


----------



## jeune linguiste

Cintia&Martine said:


> Attendez les réponses d´autres "canophiles".


 
Merci de me dire ce que signifie le mot "canophile".


----------



## Aoyama

Canophile : qui aime les chiens (ici, un peu plaisant), comme francophile. Le mot n'existe pas vraiment. En chinois : ai gou ren, japonais : ai ken sha, coréen : ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hum... j'entends plutôt "le chien-chien-à-sa-_mémère_". Donc, mèfi ! (*) Ça sonne plutôt péjoratif et ironique à mes oreilles, pour la propriétaire du "chien-chien" en question en tout cas.
> 
> 
> (*) méfie-toi ! Fais attention ! (en marseillais).


 
Effectivement, Karine, _le chiechien à sa mèmère_ s´entend mais seulement quand c´est prononcé par une tierce personne et je dirais même que c´est franchement une moquerie (d´une personne qui en fait trop avec son chien).

Mais Marion demandait comment une propriétaire parlait à *son* chien.

"Canophile" n´existe pas bien sûr, c´est pourquoi ce mot est entre guillemets. (Merci Aoyama)

Au revoir


----------



## Calamitintin

Quelqu'un qui aimerait manger du chien, on dirait canophile aussi ? Canophage ?...Je n'ose pas ouvrir un fil pour cette question, mais je me demande...


----------



## jeune linguiste

Calamitintin said:


> Quelqu'un qui aimerait manger du chien, on dirait canophile aussi ? Canophage ?...Je n'ose pas ouvrir un fil pour cette question, mais je me demande...


 
je dirais cynophage, puisque cynophile désigne quelqu'un qui aime les chiens.


----------



## Anne345

Autant utiliser ce qui existe, et ne pas mélanger les racines grecques et latines :  
cynophagie, subst. fém. « Usage de la viande de chien »
cynophilie, subst. fém. « Intérêt porté aux chiens ». 
Cynophile, adj. « Qui aime les chiens; qui s'intéresse à la gent canine; qui emploi des chiens »
(TLFI)


----------



## Aoyama

Anne345 a tout à fait raison_ "*autant utiliser ce qui existe, et ne pas mélanger les racines grecques et latines"*_. 
J'ai moi aussi été cynophile, dans un plus jeune âge, mais c'était parce que j'apprenais le chinois  ... Il y a, aussi, (et je préfère), les _fous de toutous._
Quant à la cynophagie, pratique maintenant illégale (théoriquement) dans le sud de La Chine et en Corée, c'est elle qui a donné le nom de Chow-Chow au chien lion chinois que l'on connaît, chien d'abord élevé pour _sa viande_ . Chow = manger en cantonais (chi en mandarin), a donné chow (bouffe) en américain, d'abord argot militaire, 2nde Guerre Mondiale en Chine.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Effectivement, Karine, _le chiechien à sa mèmère_ s´entend mais seulement quand c´est prononcé par une tierce personne et je dirais même que c´est franchement une moquerie (d´une personne qui en fait trop avec son chien).
> 
> Mais Marion demandait comment une propriétaire parlait à *son* chien.


Donc, la vieille dame pratiquerait l'auto-dérision ? Pourquoi pas...


----------



## MarionM

Merci à tous, vraiment !

M.


----------



## yserien

Et pourquoi pas ·mon p'tit chiot ? Simplr, il fallait y penser. .....Y pas de quoi,c'est un p'tit cadeau de ma part,j'aime aussi les chiens,clebs,clebards etc....


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, si j'avais un chien (un chiot d'abord), je l'appellerais Pierre-Henri. "Pierre-Henri, tu viens  ...".


----------



## Agnès E.

yserien said:


> Et pourquoi pas ·mon p'tit chiot ? Simplr, il fallait y penser. .....Y pas de quoi,c'est un p'tit cadeau de ma part,j'aime aussi les chiens,clebs,clebards etc....


Il faut quand même bien préciser que *clebs* et *clébard* sont des termes plutôt péjoratifs (et argotiques, ne l'oublions pas ; j'imagine mal une dame d'âge mûr amatrice de cousins du loup utilisant ce terme pour qualifier son quadrupède canin - ou n'importe quel autre, d'ailleurs).


----------

